# Preparing raw propolis for consumption.



## DeeAnna

Do a search on propolis, LB. Here's one: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?234888-Is-Anyone-Consuming-Propolis


----------



## Michael Bush

Propolis will not mix with water. It will mix with alcohol. Dee Lusby freezes it and uses a (dedicated) coffee grinder to grind it to powder and puts it in capsules.


----------



## smilinpossum

Regarding mixing propolis with alcohol....

Michael, I'm curious.....Wouldn't that possibly destroy trace elements/ minerals, etc., that are beneficial in the propolis?

I am aware that many herbal remedies *are* made into a tincture using alcohol, but I am wondering about its effect on propolis.


----------



## Nantom670

deleted


----------



## deknow

James Fearnley.setup a.processing plant in the UK for propolis. The government insisted.that it be dissolved.in alcohol and filtered, as there was, cosistantly, high levels of lead.in the sediment. I don't know if this.is true of all propolis,.or.just what he was working with.
Deknow


----------



## The Soap Pixie

We use tinctures all the time in our home. We used 80 proof vodka and mixed in a dropper bottle with a marble size ball of propolis cut into tiny pieces.


----------

